# broken tail?



## colliechimom (Sep 26, 2004)

I think something might be wrong with Dolly's tail. Ever since yesterday at the vet Dolly's tail points downwards. It'll stick straight out and then in the middle of it it'll be straight down. Is it broke or is this normal? She doesn't seem to be in any pain. 

This is the best pic I could get right now. See what I mean about it being weird in the middle?


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

When her tail is up is it still bent in the middle? Or just when she has it down?


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

After Bosco bit Lola last weekend her tail did that too! I could have sworn it was broke, too....but after a day it was back to normal. I think she was holding it like that because she was scared.

Has anything scared Dolly lately? I hope it goes back to normal soon! But I don't think it is broke - I think she would be in pain if it was.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Bindi's does that too, I hate it I want to straighten it out!


----------



## colliechimom (Sep 26, 2004)

she's just lately done this since the vet. Even when her tail is up she will have the middle of it down. kwim?


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Mikey just got nuetered and had teeth pulled Wednesday, his tail is just straightening out. he had it curled between his leg and his ears pinned back. I think it's something they do when they are nervous and/or scared.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Auggies scared position is definitely his tail down between his legs like that but it has never lasted longer than whatever time he was scared of something :roll:


----------



## colliechimom (Sep 26, 2004)

I didn't mean that it's between the tail. I meant to show it as how her tail is. Even when she has her tail in the air the tip of it will still go down.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

We can't see the tip of her tail, it's between her legs.
From what I can see, it looks fine.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

I would say if this is not normal for your dog and you are really worried take her to the vet. Better to have peace of mind. I know the tail is just extra vertebra (like in the back) so maybe one of the disks popped out. That would require an x-ray just to warn ya.

If she is not painful I would wait and see if it gets any better. I would wait a couple days. 

Best of luck!
Jessica


----------

